# Diploma Mechanical - Migration to Australia?



## Packiyaraj (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi All,
I'm looking forward to migrate to Australia under Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 189). I'm concerned that whether my Educational Qualification is good enough. Eager to hear from people who hold a Diploma (in any stream) and migrated to Australia successfully

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

For what occupation? How many points do you have? Have you looked at the SkillSelect website?


----------



## bhartbir (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Dear, 

I am also in same case. I am also a Diploma holder in Mechanical engineering stream and having 11 years of experience too. In addition to that I have cleared IELTS also with overall 7 and 6 in each module. 

My agent advised me Mechanical engineer drafts person 312511, which is under Engineering Australia accessing authority. but work experience is not relevant to this code. Basically, I am in Mechanical Engineering. 

Do you have any idea about, how to proceed further? It would be appreciated if you could provide me any information about Australian Immigration for Diploma holder.

Looking forward for your reply. 

Regards, 

Bhartbir Singh


----------



## nvenkatnarayan (May 7, 2015)

Dear guys,

Good Day...!!!

I'm Venkat from India, I need your help regarding my application for Australian PR. 

I hold diploma in Mechanical engineering (sandwich) which is a 3 1/2 years course, actually 4 years. I did my Bachelors in Mechanical with an Indian University in distance education mode. 

I have a doubt that whether EA will recognize my degree or not since its a distance education earned one.

Besides. I planned to apply with my diploma qualification itself. I'm working as Mechanical engineer (MEP-construction) HVAC specialist basically since i completed my diploma. 

with my diploma qualification and with 10 years of experience, what will be the best matching ANZSCO code for me to get a successful assessment from EA and get a grant accordingly with Immigration department.

My eligibility points are like below:

Age 31 running - 30 points
diploma qualification - 10 points
Experience - 10 points (at least i hope)
IELTS band 7 - 10 Points (I'm trying)

On this scenario, please give me your suggestion.

Regards,

Venkatnarayanan.
(+966)54 070 1695, Saudi Arabia.


----------



## shilpa86 (Mar 8, 2016)

bhartbir said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> I am also in same case. I am also a Diploma holder in Mechanical engineering stream and having 11 years of experience too. In addition to that I have cleared IELTS also with overall 7 and 6 in each module.
> 
> ...


Hello Sir,
Read your query...wanted to know whether you got the PR to Australia or still looking for it.

Regards
Shilpa


----------



## sanorita (Apr 21, 2016)

*hi*

Hello Mr. Venkatnarayan,

have you applied for assessment through engineers Australia, was your degree accepted?? I am in a similar situation, Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## negidude26 (Feb 6, 2014)

any luck ?


----------



## Prasanthnair_1982 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all,

I have a Diploma in Mechanical Engineering and 14 years of experience as design engineer, what options (Mechanical Engineering/Engineer Technologist/Mechanical Drafter) I have too select when I am applying for Australian PR application, and who is my assessment authority? Kindly please advise, Thanks in advance!


----------

